# Troy Bilt Storm 2410. Won't start, No Spark



## knb023 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 
Thanks in advance. I have a Troy Bilt 2410 and it started right up last year with no issues at all. Just today I went to give it an oil change and start it up and now it wont start. Tried to start it, sounded like maybe it tried and saw a little flash. Now it wont spark at all. I did the screw driver spark test and nothing. My initial thought is that the Ignition Coil went out? What are your thoughts? And if that is the route I should go, how to I replace it> thanks again
Ken


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I would double check that the emergency shut off key is in properly. And double check with a spark plug, that you have no spark. If you still don't have spark, you most likely need a coil. Their not hard to change. You have to pull off the pull starter shroud and it should be easy to access. You may want to check it with an ohm meter, also for an open, to verify that its bad. Use a business card to set the gap to the flywheel and re assemble. You may want to check youtube for a video.


----------



## knb023 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, I am not real experience with the ohm meter. What did you mean when you said " also for an open". I thought it would be right behind the shroud as well, but was reading that I think you have to take off the gas tank etc for this model.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The ohm meter will show if the coil is open, or another term, open circuit. The ohm meter shows continuity. So you put one end of the meter in the spark plug wire, and touch the other end to the electrical terminal on the coil. If your not to mechanical, take some pictures as you take it apart. When you get the shroud off check the wiring for it gounding anywhere. Mice can get in there and chew wiring.

If the motor is like some of the single stage MTD's I have worked on. It can be a little bit of a job taking off the plastic cover over the carb. Just take your time.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if you determine the coil is bad, buy a gx160 coil from ebay. the engine is a heavily modified gx160 clone, but the coil should fit from the gx160 or gx200


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum knb023 

With the "key" and the throttle they ground to kill the engine and in doing so prevent spark. Best to disconnect the wire so you take the throttle and key switch out of the circuit. Just leave the wire hanging or even give it a wrap or two of tape. If it hits metal it will kill the spark.
If you have spark after disconnecting the wire you need to figure out if it's the throttle or the key switch.

http://www.diyforums.net/where-does...-key-switch-on-a-ariens-snowb...-7754125.html


----------

